# Spoiled Rotten



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just like my kids my birds are all spoiled rotten...hehe
I went back to the pet store I found the awesome inexpensive toys at Christmas and I found this and thought it was just great 
I just had to get it you can't beat there prices you wouldn't believe how heavy this thing is and fun looking and it only cost $7.99 I couldn't believe it what a steal it would have cost me more to make it and I could never have got it this nice... I bought them some treats as well and I am going to put a couple in and set it up after and take some pics hopefully they enjoy it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a good price..It's really cute too! Hopefully the girls won't get any ideas..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

lol.... not my girls!!!  shhh there to young for that yet  I don't think it should be a problem there is no way they could fit there whole body in it just there heads


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That does look like a nice toy  I wish I could find a nice pet store with cheaper prices. Hopefully the girls will like the new toy. And know that it's just a toy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a great toy!!  We just don't get cool toys like that here.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Most pet stores charge way to much around here its ridiculous but this is a small one and its really nice there staff is very friendly always asking what kind of birds you have and seem really interested  `
They had a gorgeous Macaw out today the girl was walking around with him on her hand man what a big beak when you get up close  it was so funny he kept saying hi, hello and up up, step up thats the first time I heard one talk truly amazing such a clear voice and the cage they had for him was absolutely huge I haven't seen one that big in most pet stores they seem to treat there birds well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A toy like that would cost $15 and up..it's crazy..


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like a great fun toy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> A toy like that would cost $15 and up..it's crazy..


Wow then I did get a good price  I always assume its cheaper in the States it use to be years ago but I think we are catching up to you guys...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nothing is cheap here anymore...not even bread!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol..... nothing is cheap anywhere anymore....
nice toy though.... i have a coconut... gonna see if i can make a similar toy....


----------

